# Trading platform for paper trading



## Lachlan6 (29 May 2007)

Just a quick message regarding setting up a demo/trading game (platform) which you can continually use to paper trade, to trial different strategies, systems etc.  I read a post saying SFE has one, is that right? Are they out there, looking but cant find one. Help would be very appreciated.


----------



## auric (30 May 2007)

this might help

http://sfetradinggame.if5.com/home.aspx


----------



## professor_frink (30 May 2007)

The SFE game is real time prices that you can use for simulation, but I  think you'll need to have your own data feed + charts if you want to test out some strategies(unless it's all changed recently).

Quite a few charting programs have tick replay features on them if you are interested in doing some sim trading + have some data you can run through it.

The latest version of Amibroker has it available.


----------

